# libreoffice-3.4.5 installing



## khanayev (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm sorry, I haven't found a newbie-corner and so should put my issue here. 
I downloaded libreoffice-3.4.5.tbz from the ftp site and I am trying to *pkg_add* it.The result is:


```
airsmalta# pkg_add libreoffice-3.4.5.tbz 
pkg_add: could not find package libtextcat-2.2_4 !
pkg_add: could not find package hyphen-2.8.3 !
pkg_add: could not find package lp_solve-5.5.2.0 !
pkg_add: could not find package xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8 !
pkg_add: could not find package mythes-1.2.2 !
pkg_add: could not find package libwpd-0.9.2 !
pkg_add: could not find package libwps-0.2.4 !
pkg_add: could not find package libwpg-0.2.0_1
```

In all documentation and books I read that the command definitely should and would find all that is needed. How can *p* solve that?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## kpa (Feb 24, 2012)

If you use pkg_add(8) without -r flag it searches the packages from your local disks. Try this instead:

`# pkg_add -r libreoffice`

You could also download all the dependencies manually and put them in the same directory but the above should be easier. 

Also take note about which packages to use, you will definitely want to use the so called "stable" packages instead of "release" packages for your version of FreeBSD, set PACKAGESITE environment variable correctly as described in the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html


----------



## khanayev (Feb 24, 2012)

@kpa Thank you very much!
I  tried cm=]# pkg_add -r libreoffice[/cmd] previously, but that resulted with 
	
	



```
stop...error...
```

Thanks for docs-link, I've just been thinking of package types and even of my comp architecture (i386 or AMD64 ?..) and a command to check it.


----------



## khanayev (Feb 24, 2012)

I've just tried to *make install* libreoffice-legacy (thanks to _zzyzcx_ post) and got the result which is typical for all my attempts with big packages so far:

```
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/libreoffice/2c9b0f83ed5890af02c0df1c1776f39b-commons-httpclient-3.1-src.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/libreoffice/2c9b0f83ed5890af02c0df1c1776f39b-commons-httpclient-3.1-src.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/libreoffice and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice-legacy.
```


----------



## kpa (Feb 24, 2012)

Post the output of

`$ uname -a`


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 24, 2012)

Why libreoffice-legacy?  Distfiles for older ports are less likely to still be out on the net.  editors/libreoffice is the current one.


----------



## khanayev (Feb 25, 2012)

@kpa 

```
airsmalta# uname -a
FreeBSD airsmalta.org 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## khanayev (Feb 25, 2012)

I had the suggestion @kpa "You could also download all the dependencies manually and put them in the same directory"; I did so; and that is what I have:

```
airsmalta# pkg_add /home/andreas/software/editors/libreoffice/libreoffice-3.4.5.tbz
pkg_add: could not find package xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8 !
airsmalta# cd /home/andreas/software/editors/libreoffice
airsmalta# ls
amd64                                   xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8.tar.bz2
libreoffice-3.4.5.tbz                                                                     
airsmalta# pkg_add libreoffice-3.4.5.tbz
pkg_add: could not find package xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8 !
```


----------



## kpa (Feb 25, 2012)

Set the PACKAGESITE to: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/

Put this in the .cshrc of root:


```
setenv  PACKAGESITE "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/"
```

This should allow you to use pkg_add -r so that the dependencies are installed automatically.


----------



## khanayev (Feb 25, 2012)

@pka many thanks for friendly support.
And that is what have now:

```
airsmalta# setenv  PACKAGESITE "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/"                                                                             
airsmalta# pkg_add -r libreoffice                                                         
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/libreoffice.tbz... Done.                                                                             
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/All/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8.tbz... Done.                                                                  
pkg_add: warning: package 'xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8' requires 'xcb-util-0.3.8,1', but 'xcb-util-0.3.6_1' is installed                                                              
Warning in file "/usr/local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop": usage of MIME type "x-directory/gnome-default-handler" is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a modern equivalent)
Warning in file "/usr/local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop": usage of MIME type "x-directory/normal" is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a modern equivalent)
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'ca_root_nss-3.13.1', but 'ca_root_nss-3.12.11_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'tiff-4.0.0_3', but 'tiff-4.0.0_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'pixman-0.24.2', but 'pixman-0.24.0' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'pcre-8.21_1', but 'pcre-8.20' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libXt-1.0.9,1', but 'libXt-1.0.9' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libXaw-1.0.8,2', but 'libXaw-1.0.8,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'xcb-util-0.3.8,1', but 'xcb-util-0.3.6_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'libltdl-2.4.2', but 'libltdl-2.4_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'icu-4.8.1.1_1', but 'icu-4.8.1.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'mythes-1.2.2', but 'mythes-1.2.1_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'raptor2-2.0.6', but 'raptor2-2.0.4_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'rasqal-0.9.28', but 'rasqal-0.9.27' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'redland-1.0.15', but 'redland-1.0.14' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'dbus-1.4.14_2', but 'dbus-1.4.14_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'glib-2.28.8_3', but 'glib-2.28.8_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' requires 'cairo-1.10.2_3,1', but 'cairo-1.10.2_2,1' is installed
```


----------



## khanayev (Feb 25, 2012)

@kpa Sorry for me being so slow and for all mistakes; now I've put in the .cshrc of root: 
	
	



```
setenv  PACKAGESITE "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/"
```
 and then:

```
airsmalta# pkg_add -r libreoffice
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/libreoffice.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: package 'libreoffice-3.4.5' or its older version already installed
```


----------



## khanayev (Feb 25, 2012)

@kpa, @wblock - thank you very much for your friendly support!
I have LibreOffice running.


----------

